# versa 2012 problem



## morenob2 (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello guys,
This problem is happening on my versa 2012 sv, when you start accelerating, of you do it slowly the car run smooth, but when you need a little bit more for example to merge the high speed traffic from a ramp this problem is worst, the acceleration is horrible and feels like ride a horse, too much jerks, I don't know how to explain this problem, so I made a video, on the videothe gas peddal was at 50% and 100% from 0 mph in both 50% and 100% the car feels very bad, I replaced the MAF sensor but nothing change, please see attached links below

https://youtu.be/6zZXH79d29I
https://youtu.be/VZNtTVPVlLU

Let me know, Thanks in advance
Best regards


----------

